#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Honda Summer Festival at Hua Hin

## Dougal

It seems that Honda and a few selected quality sponsors have hijacked the summer and held a musical festival on the beach at Khao Takiab. There were very few farangs there - probably because they only advertised in Thai. But the whole of Hua Hin and half of the population of Bangkok under 25 seemed to be there. If you were in Hua Hin and missed it, you missed a great party. If you were there and you are reading this on Thursday, it's probably because it took you that long to get out of the car park.

----------


## Dougal

I got there early so I could park easily. Here is a shot of the stage before the crowds started to arrive.



There was lots of scurity - private, police and army.



All very necessary to keep this bunch of potential rioters in check.

----------


## Dougal

As always on these occasions there were lots of pretty girls to take pictures of. I'm not sure what she was selling..

----------


## Dougal

This lot, on the other hand, were definitely selling beer. And rather nasty gassy watery stuff it was too; no wonder they need such ladies to part the punters from their money.



For some reason there were also lots of motorcycles and scooters on the beach - I'm not sure what this has to do with Honda. Maybe they were trying to revive the scenes from Margate and Brighton in the 60's.



Note the AA and RAC badges. I wonder how long it would take them to arrive if you had a breakdown.

----------


## buad hai

Great photos. How was the music?




> I'm not sure what she was selling..


Neither was she. Andy Warhol shirts, maybe?

----------


## Dougal

A few more er.. bikes then - 



The owner of this one told me that his speed dropped off by 20kph when he turned the lights on. I wonder why.

A BSA Goldie wannabe, one of a number there. I don't fancy that front tyre in the rain.



Still, it's better tjhan this rather grotesque CG125 turned into a BMW



What must it handle like????

----------


## Dougal

A couple more bikes then back to the girls.

Why do this sort of thing to a Vespa? If you get any sort of power out of it you need to sit over the front wheel to stop it flipping.




And why even bother to do this to any bike?

----------


## Dougal

Some girls like having their picture taken, some are less keen.



These girls are marketing a condo 'Buy a Malibu condo and your life will be enriched beyond the bounds of your imagination' .... I'm on commission.

----------


## Dougal

The Malibu girls had individual letters on their T shirt backs spelling out the project name



I wonder how long it took to train them walk inthe right order?

----------


## Dougal

I thought this girl might be a lady boy but she insisted she wasn't 



It was starting to fill up by now and if you hadn't staked out your bit of sand you might have to stand.

----------


## Dougal

Well all the prettiest girls seemed to be with the ugliest men - so that rules me out. Back to the bikes then.....



You don't see many of these in Thailand.





And I'm not sure I ever want to see one of these again.

[img]

----------


## Dougal

Then in the morning comes the big cleanup.

----------


## Dougal

> Great photos. How was the music?




Thanks BH. The music was a bit mixed, Ska, Reggae and an American band that I couldn't tell you what they played, amongst others - but I'm hopelessly out of touch with contemporary music. They did have one side band playing excellent rock and roll though.

----------


## nevets

Thanks DOUGAL  for a very good report and i hope you had a wonderful time.

----------


## khonjaiyen

Brilliant, it doesn't get better than this - classic bikes, great retro scooters and good looking women.

----------


## sunderlandstephen

Looks like a good day out.
Have you ever been to a festival with decent beer,if you have please let me know because it`ll be a first.

----------


## Whose Wandering

Aye! 'Twas a good time! Loads of young Thai things running around, frolicking drunkenly, listening to and loving the rather decent Thai pop.

I got there quite late and yeah, it was hell getting there...so much traffic. 

But playing in the watery effluent with all these hot ladies giggling around me was so much fun. And I met this amazing hot Spanish chick who, sadly, declined my invitation to marry me, but was super sexy regardless.

Good times.  :Smile:

----------


## sunsetter

so you were one of the very few farangs then ww?  
  good work on the senorita espanole, get to take her home

great thread and pics dougal, nice pics, great stage, make a nice party that

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Good piccies mate. More fanny next time please.

----------


## Dougal

> Good piccies mate. More fanny next time please.




At my age I would prefer to get my leg over tthe Norton.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> At my age I would prefer to get my leg over the Norton.


Well, he's down your way soon...

----------


## hillbilly

Normally, I do not like to brag.

This is our car, some Honda Civic.  Notice the number. Yes, hillbilly has contacts...



Yes, we are #1 in the race.

How did we finish?

I think we were 47 out of 60 some cars.

Something about following directions... :Smile:

----------


## spark

Someone know when this is going down this year? I`ve soon checked the whole www for it and found nothing!

----------

